# Sleeping in Stroller: Regression or Progression?



## kristentm (Apr 27, 2009)

This is a confession from an ambivalent co-sleeper: While my 9 month DS has been co-sleeping with DH and I since birth, I have fantasized about him sleeping at least the first part of the night in his crib. (Like many of you, I yearn to be able to sleep soundly and roll over at will.)This has remained only a fantasy because he has always been a light sleeper and I have considered myself lucky to get him off of me and sleeping beside me never mind actually moving him anywhere.

When he "sleeps well" he wakes up only three times a night to eat. Sometimes some mostly comfort nursing, but always a bottle (We have had supply issues, another story...). I had been feeling pretty ok with this because I felt like his sleep habits were improving gradually. By 6 months, on "good" nights he was going to bed at 6:30 or 7:00. I would play his lullaby music and swaddle him (he always slept better swaddled or semi-swaddled). He would nurse, then have a bottle while snuggled along side me, then when he was done, he would spit out the nipple, roll over and go to sleep. I could then carefully sneak out to have dinner with my DH and relax until we joined him in a bed a couple hours later.

Once he started crawling at 8 months we had some more difficulties, like him waking up more often and practicing in his sleep. At this point, although I would still loosely swaddle him to get him to sleep, I would carefully remove it when he didn't so he could sleep freely on his stomach which he seems to prefer. This went on for several weeks, and then a few things happened...

First, he stopped being able to fall asleep when he rolled over after his bottle. He would try and try, but end up fussing and squirming until he was really upset. It seemed like he just couldn't get comfortable. He would find a position, try to sleep, try another, try again and finally end up fussing himself into a full blown crying fit. I tried burping him thinking it was gas, but this didn't help. So I started picking him up after his bottle and carrying him until he fell asleep which was often immediate. But then I was back in the position I was in months earlier of not being able to put him down. I had spent months with him sleeping only on top of me. Whenever I tried, he would wake up and be very upset. I really didn't want to go back to that. And then I made a discovery...

I could put him down in his stroller and he wouldn't make a peep. In fact he would sleep soundly for hours. (Ironic because for his first 6 months I almost exclusively wore him. He wanted nothing to do with the stroller. Once the slippery sidewalks of winter arrived and he approached 25 lbs, I tried again and he started to get used to it, even enjoy it.) At first I saw this "stroller sleeping" as a terrible cop out and failure on my part, but then I decided that if he was sleeping well in it, that was a good thing and maybe it wasn't so awful. He gets sound sleep and I get some time to myself. In fact b.s. (before stroller) "putting him down" for a nap or sleep would take at least 1/2 hour-45 minutes and often didn't really mean putting him down, but now it only takes 5 to 10 minutes before he is sleeping contentedly. For the last week he has been sleeping mostly in the stroller. He naps in it and at night he goes to bed in it. When he wakes to eat, I take him into our bed and feed him and then let him decide. If he is able to sleep in our bed, he stays, but if he starts squirming and fussing, then I put him back in the stroller and he goes right to sleep. So now I'm wondering...

How does this end? He can't sleep in the stroller forever. I imagine what he likes about it is that it is snuggly like the swaddle he has outgrown (But no, he won't sleep with me embracing him in bed either). He may also like the incline. I have tried replicating the shape in our bed using pillows, but this hasn't fooled him. I would love this to help transition him to his crib for that first part of the night so I don't have to worry about him crawling off our bed and DH and I can maybe enjoy an hour or so of having the bed to ourselves. I find myself wondering how to get the crib to replicate the shape of the stroller. ..

Any ideas? Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

some thoughts.
could he be teething? some babies start cutting their first molars around this time and it could make sleeping uncomfortable, even affecting their ears.
since he seems to like the incline could there be a possibility that he may be having some reflux pain, or ear pain, or sinus pain? All of these issues feel better when laying at an incline.
If none of these seem to be the problem than let him sleep in the stroller if he likes it. I personally would try to get him into sleeping in the bed if co-sleeping is what you want...because you're right in thinking he can't sleep in a stroller all night. Safety concerns etc.
It could be just a phase...maybe let him nap in the stroller (hey don't look a gift horse in the mouth my almost 2 year old still needs to nap in my arms and he's a little over 30 pounds) and try to work at the bedtime sleeping.

But first I would look into any potential health issues.


----------



## kristentm (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmmm. What you said about the teething, sinus or ear pain is interesting. I think he may be teething and he has been batting at his ear a bit. I have given him Hylands tablets and also Tylenol and he has still wanted to sleep in the stroller, but that is something to consider. Also, I have never considered him to have reflux, but it is possible the solid foods are bothering him. I'll try keeping an eye on that. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

For the first time since my son was born I have the freedom to get a couple things done every day because he'll sleep in the stroller in the darkened bedroom (if I push him for the first 15 - 20 minutes.) Previously, I had to either lie down with him or push the stroller for the full nap (great exercise, terrible housekeeping.) I've also resorted to the stroller for bedtime most notably during the developmental shift times when he fusses too hard at the breast, and can't be walked down by dad. It sounds like you've found something that works, is safe, and, since we're talking about babies here -- won't last. Enjoy it while you've got it!


----------

